# What are the differences between Hughes HDVR2 and SD-DVR40?



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

While I have several and am familiar with the Hughes HDVR2 DirecTIVO units, I'm not too familiar with the Hughes SD-DVR40. I know it's a Series 2, if I'm correct, and that it's a RID unit, but can you guys share some other info about it, including hacking-related info? It does seem that most people I talk to prefer the HDVR2 over the SD-DVR40 hands down, so I figured there's got to be good reasons for that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The HD-DVR2 is non RID, the other is RID, that is the only difference (at least that counts).


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, technically speaking, having a RID unit now is no big deal, wouldn't you agree, since the access cards are unhackable anyway.

Note: I am not advocating or confessing to theft of DirecTV service--never did it; rather, I am merely commenting on what used to be, that being people who hacked DirecTV and hated RID units.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Theres really no difference other than the RID number. If you use an instantcake image labeled for a SD-DVR40, after restoring the image, your system info screen will actually even say HDVR2. They're essentially the same.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

They look and act the same. I used my HDVR2 image and restored it to a SD-DVR40 drive - it's been working fine for the past 6 months.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Sounds good. Thanks, guys. 

I wonder if the radically different model # is simply due to the unit being a RID unit.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

historically, people preferred non-RID units because RID units sometimes had trouble with the kernel used in the old monte hack (using the bashrc exploit)... this is no longer an issue with the killhd exploit


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I believe that with non-RID units, you can swap access cards around and just dial D* and do x711 to remarry them to whatever receiver they are in, but can't with RID units.


----------

